# (Yet another) Dosing regime question.



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

I've been dosing N and P for a while, but not in a very strict regime which is most likely what is causing my various small issues.  I want to get back into the swing of things with this and wondered what is the best routine to suit my tank.  Any advice would be most appreciated.

Anyhow, tank is as follows:

180 litres/47 gal
110watts - 2x 30w Arcadia freshwater, 2x Zoomed ultrasun 25w
Pressurised CO2 via 2kg FE (working on diffusing, still not 100% right)
Filtration is via a Tetratec Ex700 and a Fluval 204, spraybars mounted at the rear pointing forwards, inlets in both rear corners.

Planting is medium amount of stems (will add more very soon), few ferns and mosses and a few crypts (see pic below).  Fish load is bordering on heavy I think (12 pentazonas, 12 harlequins, 5 danios, 2 ottos, shed load of MTS).

I live in a fairly hard water area (west mids) and I seem to remember reading somewhere about not dosing K for this reason, which is why I don't, though I do have it available.  I'm also using AE's trace mix.  What regime would be advised on this?

Also, could anyone tell me what Mg does for me, and if I should be dosing this too?

Many thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

Hi Steve,
              Instead of rehashing it's better to point you in the direction of this post, it will answer most all your questions regarding what to dose and when for EI: viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1211

You didn't really specify exactly what your small issues are. They may indeed be nutrient related but I can think of about five different reasons that could be responsible of small or big issues that have nothing to do with dosing. No way to tell until we have the complete data package.

Hard water has not been correlated to issues with K so I'll submit that what you read regarding this issue is in error.

Also, you have not specified whether your lighting is T8 or T5, or whether you have reflectors. The brand or model is not really that important but the intensity is very important. 110 watts T8 over a 50 gallon tank requires a different dosing scheme that if it were 110 watts T5 due to intensity differences. Reflectors further add to the equation.

Cheers,


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the rapid response Ceg 

I'll go read the thread you pointed me too (without looking I think it was the one I was reading earlier).  I got my EI info from the EI sticky in the TFF planted section last year.  The thread is getting on in years but I doubt too much has changed.

To cover the missing info, the lighting is T8 tubes with reflectors.  The lighting is a standard Juwel rio T8 light bar with 2 additional tubes attached, one either side.  The reflectors are a little hashed together as its difficult to make 4 reflectors fit.  Also, 2 of them need replacing ideally, as they have a lot of staining/corosion. 

Lighting period is approx 9 hours full light, with an added 30 mins either end with the two 25w added tubes.

The problems I've been having are mostly algae related.  The tank went through a period of neglect (plant wise) and I got green water.  I was battling this with water changes and blackouts but I think I had too much plant debris decaying (mostly e. tenellius that my CAE dug up).  Anyhow, given it a good clean and turned over the top inch or so of gravel and lots of water changes, also added a 15w UV filter which has completely cured that issue.

I'm currently getting some hair algae on my redmoor and possibly some Rhizoclonium.  I know this is down to not enough water changes and I'm getting on top of this.  Weekly 30 - 40% water changes are being done now.

I've also got a small patch of BGA appearing.  Its a few inches square in the bottom left front corner.  I need to tackle this before it takes hold.  It has only appeared in the last week.

Whew, hope that covers it all!


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

Ok, after some head scratching, this is what I've come up with for my 47 gal, using the example day by day regime:

Sunday â€“ 50% or more Water Change then dose [1/2 teaspoon KNO3] + [3/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [1 1/4 teaspoon MgSO4]
Monday â€“ 3/16 teaspoon Trace
Tuesday - [1/2 teaspoon KNO3] + [3/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [1 1/4 teaspoon MgSO4]
Wednesday - 3/16 teaspoon Trace
Thursday - [1/2 teaspoon KNO3] + [3/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [1 1/4 teaspoon MgSO4]
Friday â€“ Rest
Saturday - Rest

I've basically tried to multiply by a factor of 2.5 ish the 20gal example.  Appologies, my maths is not the best


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

Yep, perfect. Sorry you were forced to scratch the head. I couldn't calculate dosages for everybody's tank.  
BGA means insufficient nitrates. I would have thought that with the T8 you should be able to get away with less dosing but best to try this scheme for now and see how you get on. Reassess in 3 weeks mate.

Oh, by the way: increased nitrate does command increased CO2 (and vice versa). You'll need to fix your CO2 as a top priority.  

Cheers,


----------

